# D3.5 or Killshot in 13.5 spec?



## d_mon3y (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm trying to get my motors for the Oval Masters. Which will the the motor of choice? I know the Killshot is not on the ROAR list.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

For ovalmasters d 3.5


----------



## d_mon3y (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

No problem My name is David and il be at masters il be easy too find il be the tall bald guy with tattoos that everyone will be wispering abought or saying things


----------



## bad cell (Dec 29, 2005)

question - why is the 17.5 killshot on the roar list ( 1602r and1602t) and not the 13.5 ??


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

bad cell said:


> question - why is the 17.5 killshot on the roar list ( 1602r and1602t) and not the 13.5 ??


13.5 is legal just not posted yet


----------



## Cory Alvord (May 17, 2013)

dr voodoo said:


> No problem My name is David and il be at masters il be easy too find il be the tall bald guy with tattoos that everyone will be wispering abought or saying things


Outlaw yaaa boi


----------

